# Is my dog a GSD??



## Nova21 (Jan 4, 2022)

Everyone tells me my dog is a GSD but I believe it’s not. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No one knows without a DNA test, but going just by looks, you’ve got a white GSD.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> No one knows without a DNA test, but going just by looks, you’ve got a white GSD.


What Sunflowers said.

Why do you think they're not a GSD?


----------



## Nova21 (Jan 4, 2022)

I’m not well informed, but at the pictures that I’ve compared my dog to, my dogs snout is too pointy (my opinion). Do all GSD have different snouts?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just like people, they are individuals, and muzzle shape can vary.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks very high GSD content or purebred to me. Do you not know anything about the sire and dam?
Even if they look 100% GSD, only a DNA test knows for sure


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The white GSD folks have a slightly different breed standard than the American showline people. Their dogs are less extreme, therefore look a bit different:


----------



## Nova21 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

It would help to know how old your pup is and how much it weighs but it looks like a white Shepherd. The ONLY way to know for sure is a DNA test which is $100 but - at least to me - worth it. We've had 2 done - one to make sure Duke was not a wolf hybrid and the other to determine genetic disease markers, and were satisfied with the EMBARK brand test. 
Very nice looking dog though. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I will be very surprised if that dog isn't a pure bred white GSD!


----------



## Nova21 (Jan 4, 2022)

Buckelke said:


> It would help to know how old your pup is and how much it weighs but it looks like a white Shepherd. The ONLY way to know for sure is a DNA test which is $100 but - at least to me - worth it. We've had 2 done - one to make sure Duke was not a wolf hybrid and the other to determine genetic disease markers, and were satisfied with the EMBARK brand test.
> Very nice looking dog though. Welcome to the forum.


She’s 45lbs and she’s 5-6 months old


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Where did you get


Nova21 said:


> She’s 45lbs and she’s 5-6 months old


Yup, right on target.


----------



## Nova21 (Jan 4, 2022)

Sunflowers said:


> Where did you get
> 
> Yup, right on target.


Some lady was selling her for $100 on Facebook. She was in horrible condition. Anemic, infested with hookworm and severe dehydration. Poor baby had a skin infection on her tail as well. So my wife and I decided to buy her off the lady and give her a home and family and nurture her back to good health.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

thank you for rescuing her. Looks like you got a treasure, her weight and age look right for a white German Shepherd. congrats! 








The White German Shepherd - All The Facts About This Magnificent Breed - Animal Corner


The White German Shepherd is known for it’s plush white coat, it’s athletic body and it’s high intelligence. This unique dog is bred from German Shepherds




animalcorner.org





There is also the possibility that she's a Swiss shepherd, it's only a slight difference:








The White Swiss Shepherd Dog - Curious About This Majestic Dog?


Read about The White Swiss Shepherd Dog, a majestic, loyal, loveable and kind dog breed, with strength and power to protect you.




www.dog-breeds-expert.com





either way she's gorgeous!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Cute dog. She does look like a full White GSD. I did the Embark DNA for Heidi cause she came from a shelter and I thought she may be a mix. Nope she's 100% German Shepherd
with a blonde face and pointy nose too.
If you decide to do an Embark test, get the Health Panel also as they test for 200 diseases and conditions she may have inherited. Well worth the money, IMO.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She looks healthy and beautiful now. She looks all GSD or Swiss to me. I got a DNA test on my rescued dog and it was worth it. She is high content GSD, mother was purebred, father was partially GSD. Knowing the other breeds helped me understand her behavior better.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

We were also glad we got the DNA on our shelter dogs. Duke is a mix but he is not a wolf hybrid (just big and looks like one). We were concerned because they are cute puppies but get aggressive as adults. They are also common here. Elke is old and beginning to get clumsy so we got her health DNA and were relieved when she did not have any genetic diseases. Surprised that she is purebred but that's not as important as knowing she is not going to get DM (a genetic disease that destroys the cells in her spine, we struggled with Ellie who did get it). So I do recommend both if at all possible.


----------

